# OneNote 2013 - Can't play audio recordings



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi

I've just noticed that I can't play back audio that I've recorded in onenote. I noticed today when I tried to playback a new recording I made earlier today after adjusting the microphone level. 

I tested my old recordings from classes a few months to a year ago that have previously worked and they are not playing either. The message that I get is "Sorry, OneNote is having trouble playing this audio file."

Is there anything that I could do or check? I tried to make 3 new recordings and all of them bring up the same message. I also adjusted the microphone back to the level it was on before and I have tried a restart. I've also tried to check the oneNote folder available going through "AppData/Local/Microsoft/Onenote/15.0/Audio Cache" Audio Cache has the 3 new files I recorded today in there and they playback through wmp. There are other folders there but none of them have wma files in them. any help appreciated.

Just in case it's of any help I have a Thinkpad Yoga laptop. That I got around 5-6 months ago. Although I have used this to record audio of lectures and to play them back previously. I previously used another laptop and I have Office 365 Student edition that I transferred from my old laptop to this one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't have much knowledge of onenote but this thread might throw up some ideas missing audio when playing back of notes - Microsoft Community


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, I didn't resolve the issue previously. As I haven't been taking notes in uni I have not since used oneNote to record audio notes. Upon trying today I get the same message as before "Sorry, OneNote is having trouble playing this audio file."

Does anybody know anything else I can try?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried to run a repair How to repair OneNote to fix errors - Office OneNote Gem Add-Ins


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

I tried the quick repair option and I still get the same message. I have Office 365 student edition which shouldn't make much difference. I'll try the full repair as well.


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

Going through the "online repair" option which is what I called "full repair" in the post above. It looks like it re installs Office 365 from the web. Then it asks me to login to my account. I do that and then get "install limit reached. You've already installed Office on two computers. Go to your account to deactivate an install".

One licence is installed on my laptop I'm having the problem with and the other is installed on my desktop. If I uninstall or deactivate the copy on my laptop will I lose anything related to the Office suite or from oneNote?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry but I can't suggest much else here are some repair options for office Repair Office programs - OneNote


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi hopefully something here can help explain it https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...enote+install+limit+reached+please+deactivate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi another thing you might be able to do is call and have them sort out activation http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950929


----------



## jg213 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've just been able to re-activate my Office 365 yesterday. 20 days after contacting / dealing with MS support. I've gone to check if my oneNote is working properly and recorded some audio whilst typing and guess what...... the same message

"Sorry, OneNote is having trouble playing this audio file."

I guess I'm going to have to contact their support again, any other suggestions? as I imagine getting those guys to sort out this issue will take them a few months going by my recent problems with deactivating / reactivating Office 365.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I really don't have much I can offer and there's little I can find to further your situation.


----------

